# Pacman frogs cohabit???



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I built a tank and want to put two pacman frogs in the tank.  I was wondering if they can cohabit or live together without any deaths.  There is plenty of space.  Also I caught a male Leopard Frog in our fish pool that I want to stick in there as well.  Would it be too crowded?  I am sure the leopard frog would spend most of his time in the pool/water bowl which is fairly deep.  

Thanks!!
Kris


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 16, 2008)

...is this a fake post?

If you're serious, the answer is a great big no and that's a *horrible* idea.


----------



## DavidD (Dec 16, 2008)

well if ya want a blood bath my frog cant even coexist with my fingers while I clean up his big twice weeekly poo


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 16, 2008)

no not a trick question so don't jump down my throat.    I don't know much about frogs hense why I posted here and asked the question.......  So that's a no go on the frogs..... Any other suggestions in the frog area then?


----------



## stevetastic (Dec 16, 2008)

unfortunately pacs think with there stomachs more than anything else.  even in the wild if 2 come together one normally gets eaten... and if they are the same size the one who ate it usualy chokes to death.  silly animals but very pretty. (except for the albinos who look like a pile of old scrambled eggs).  I really like my dumpy tree frogs.  they are communal.  and my false tomato frog has similar habits as a pac but not as gluttonous and they can live together.


----------



## kupo969 (Dec 16, 2008)

Simple answer, no!


----------



## blazetown (Dec 16, 2008)

Horned frogs can live together at a young age without aggression, but your leopard frog is temperate and needs a giant meadow not a small water bowl.


----------



## John Apple (Dec 16, 2008)

not jumping down your throat...just some friendly info
Pacman frogs main meal in the wild is other frogs including siblings.
The first meals they encounter is other pacman frogs. The morph out in mass and have a short time to feed and get to size before the dry season comes when they hopefully have enough size to last till the next rains
So in effect no ...do not keep them with other frogs.
Surinam frogs sometimes will only eat other frogs.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 16, 2008)

Unless you purchased the leopard frog for you fish pond at some point, please reference your state laws re: the removal of leopard frogs from the wild; in most states there are only certain times of the year in which they can be legally collected. TBH, keeping a mature WC leopard frog is a bad idea anyways. They are fairly notorious for not adjusting well to the stress of captivity. If you do keep it, please isolate it from any other frogs you may have, as it is very likely a vector for parasites. 

Finally, if the water portion of your frog tank that you've built is "fairly deep," you can not place even one pacman frog in there. Pacs are notoriously poor swimmers and will typically drown in water any deeper than their nostrils. They are a chiefly terrestrial ambush predator and are best kept solitarily in a mostly land tank with deep substrate for burrowing.


----------



## Ritzman (Dec 16, 2008)

stevetastic said:


> silly animals but very pretty. (except for the albinos who look like a pile of old scrambled eggs)


But there sooo purrrty steve. ;P 






Jokes aside, I totally agree with everyone else. I would not house 2 in the same tank.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll just stick with dumpies then..


----------



## stevetastic (Dec 16, 2008)

Ritzman said:


> But there sooo purrrty steve. ;P



ummmmm... if you say so   to each there own.  i'm not into many albino animals really.  But that one isn't as bad as some that i've seen.


----------



## clam1991 (Dec 16, 2008)

stevetastic said:


> ummmmm... if you say so   to each there own.  i'm not into many albino animals really.  But that one isn't as bad as some that i've seen.


yeah piebalds are weird

but black eyed lucys are cute as buttons 
(speaking of ball pythons of coarse)


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 16, 2008)

Ritzman said:


> But there sooo purrrty steve. ;P


And sometimes not sooo purrrty.......







Caging two pacs together? Not such a good idea. Would YOU like to be a roomie  with Hannibal Lector? Of course in this case it'd be like having two Hannibals living together, it'd just be a waiting game to see who served whose liver with fava beans first.
But adding a leopard frog would be an even worse idea. I've read accounts of people housing two like-sized pacs together as a risky but doable situation.  But the only time I've seen a frog of another species with a pac was when it was being served for lunch. And the parasite and disease risk would not be worth even that, in my opinion. And that would be only one of the problems with the proposition.


----------



## stevetastic (Dec 16, 2008)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> And sometimes not sooo purrrty.......


HA  WIN!!!!  It seriously looks like a horrible pile of scrambled eggs... that wants to eat you!!!!


----------



## -Exotic (Dec 16, 2008)

Agree with everyone else if you house 2 of them its animal welfare...


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 16, 2008)

stevetastic said:


> HA  WIN!!!!  It seriously looks like a horrible pile of scrambled eggs... that wants to eat you!!!!



True, but there are those that would consider that a plus rather than a minus.

I do like that picture, he looks like he is seriously bad to the bone. But he only bit me once, back when he was a little fellow. Of course, that may simply be because I take care to try and keep my fingers away from his business end.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 16, 2008)

are leopard frogs agressive towards others??? like maybe a dumpy of the same size???


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 16, 2008)

The husbandry needs of dumpies and leopard frogs are not even remotely similar; that'd be tropical arboreal and semi-aquatic temperate, not a good mix at all. Please research any species you are considering keeping. And _again_, you shouldn't be mixing a WC frog with other frogs; the chance of it passing parasites and diseases to other animals is significant.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 17, 2008)

I know that much. I did research and as you may know the research is limited by experience which is again why I posted here.  I know how to keep a frog but didn't know what can and cant go with what... Thats all..


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 17, 2008)

As a general rule, species with divergent husbandry needs can not be kept together. That should help narrow the scope of your search for what you'd like to keep. There probably isn't too much you can keep with a leopard frog tbh aside from other natives, and even then you'll have to research how they interact in the wild to make sure there isn't a conflict, not to mention the legalities of collection in your state. Perhaps the tank would be better utilized for a species that is more desirable to you, or for the leopard frog alone?


----------

